# Introducing the 034Motorsport VLN Audi TT RS!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Come see it in action at the 25 Hours of Thunderhill on December 8th & 9th!


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

440hp? make a vid of it drag racing a stage2 ttrs plz :thumbup:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

very nice toy to have.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

This is front wheel drive only, no?


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

LongviewTx said:


> This is front wheel drive only, no?


This is correct. It is a race engineered FWD drivetrain.

Around the 15.2 mile circuit it takes on the Nürburgring, the car is roughly 6 seconds slower in the dry than the 600 HP Audi R8 LMS Ultra.

However, in the wet, it is actually faster than the R8. :wave:

It's a truly impressive racing platform, and we're excited to have the first and only vehicle of it's kind in the United States. 

We've spent a considerable amount of time working with Audi Sport engineers to optimize the vehicle's setup for the 25 Hours of Thunderhiil, and are looking forward to doing more testing with the car before the event. :thumbup:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

LongviewTx said:


> This is front wheel drive only, no?


Yes, you could run it as a 4WD, but then the car have to weigh 150 Kg or something more.
So, there is no advantage there.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

No diffuser. ?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Here a in-car movie for you all to have a idea of the VLN TT RS. 

http://www.youtube.com/embed/ySAmXkSbKi8


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


>


I'm most interested in de engine, does it look like this (picture) or does it look like OEM.
Volkswagen Motorsport use the TT RS engine in a Golf in the same races.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

[email protected] said:


>


Man, that is a nice ass!


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

That is TOUGH! Awesome.

How much power does it make?


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrZehjaUUtU

hope to see some vid like this afterward!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

jibbed said:


> That is TOUGH! Awesome.
> 
> How much power does it make?


The first TT RS race cars had about 380 hp now they running closer to 450 hp.
All depend on race class and air restrictor size.


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow - that's good power.

Do you know whether it comes down to Race fuel, or are they running different turbos?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/SLJMezB3Wh8


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Another great video about the TT RS VLN in action, and that exhaust roar. 

http://www.youtube.com/embed/w8WzA6l97NA


----------



## ADK RS4 (Aug 16, 2007)

their brakes sound like mine!


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

R5T said:


> Another great video about the TT RS VLN in action, and that exhaust roar.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/w8WzA6l97NA


What is the exhaust setup that you have on the car? Standard 034 DP and secondary cat delete pipes plus ??? rear section? Or something more exotic? 

Thanks


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

hightechrdn said:


> What is the exhaust setup that you have on the car? Standard 034 DP and secondary cat delete pipes plus ??? rear section? Or something more exotic?
> 
> Thanks


All I hear is the gearbox... would love to run straight-cut gears on the street


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

Saw this at SEMA. :thumbup:


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

sooooo stronic go boom?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------

